# Jen56 is leaving TSF [Resolved]



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi All

This is just to let you know that Jen56 is leaving TSF. Just not happy with the way a few things are being run here.
Been lovely meeting and chatting to you all, and I have come to know a few fantastic members here.

Cheers..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Jen I have already tried to talk you out of it. I dont wont you to go.

It has been great knowing you and this place wont be the same without you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Sorry to hear that you are leaving .. not sure why exactly but if my experience of recent are anything to go by .. I know things have gotten rather frustrating and I am hoping that things will improve before we all find ourselves needing to look for a new hobby!
take care of yourself and good luck with whatever you take on next


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Don't leave! You can't!
Why are you leaving? Surely you could still come here to just post a bit in the night or something?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

I dont want you too go :sigh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Hi Jen

I'm shocked at this - I don't know the details here, but hope you can return soon. Perhaps take a breather for a few days?

If there's anything I can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Hi Jen,
I can't believe you're leaving because of the comments of a minority. C'mon! You're made of stronger stuff that that. :grin: Stick and fight it out. :3-smash:

Best wishes,
John.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

I'm trying to persuade her to stay, but one thing needs sorting out...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

You Jen is a girl!!! The she definitely mustn't leave .. womens lib , mcp and all that .. we can't leave our other lovely ladies on their own .. stick together .. lets work this out .. 
grovel grovel grovel ... pretty please


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Jen56,

First of all, I don't know you but have come across your very pleasant welcoming and posting in several areas. The new life you breath in things is important to the health of the forum. You have been a refreshing part of what this forum is about and that is making people welcome in a pleasant way. Your presence even to those who don't communicate much in the areas you visit will be missed.

I don't know the details of your decision, because that is none of my business. However, I would like you to consider stepping back a bit and taking a few days off while you reconsider what you have chosen to do. 

Regardless of your final decision, walk tall, keep smiling, and the best of luck to you. Your contributions were much appreciated and will be missed by many.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Jen, there's just not enough of us girls here. Please reconsider and stay. I do not know you, but I have read a number of your posts, and found you to be very friendly and welcoming. I think it would be a great loss to this forum, and a personal loss to a number of us, if you left. So, I implore you to take some time and think about it. Whatever has happened, it appears you still have many friends here who care. Alas though, should you decide to leave, I wish you the very best. But I would rather wish you that with you still here.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I welcome you back Jen, just like you welcome other of us aboard. ray:

You are one of the most *nicer* people I've seen online, undoubtedly, and I appreciate that greatly. It adds to the forum, and we need elder, balanced and mature individuals online, to help guide the forum environment and set the younger of us straight if immaturity appears. :1angel:

I realize "approximately" why you have chosen this route. There are many things that do not suite us around, and there are many principles which are not according to my own professional conduct nor ethics or how I'd meet around in life, but I still come online on here, aswell as other forums to help, and I'll continue to do so when and if I can for the betterment of someone else.

There are some "boundary lines" which even being made crystal clear, apparently, are waived discreetly, and when being on any forum, you soon find out which and where. For the better of us, I feel you should stay. 

If there is anything you feel that is incorrect, then PM/email the member concerned to talk it over if you will, and take some time out and see how you feel subsequently. When one is "unhappy" at a certain event, it's difficult to bite the feelings, but they do clear away to make more sense with time. :smile:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Jen,

I have read many of your posts and your pleasant personality and your friendly manner are assets to our community, and thats very* important* to me so if there is anything I can do please PM me.

Rick


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

You can't leave Jen, who else is going to give Glas a hard time in the arcade?
Hope you can change your mind and stay.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Hi Jen
Your a young grandma, so I am sure you have thicker skin than that.
I will miss the pleasantries you provide.
Now, dont make me bark at you and get back to work !!
_*The Dog*_


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Seems like a sad way to go but should the forum be redesigned to suit personal needs? There's many things I'm not completely happy about on the various forums i'm a member of but sometimes you have to see the bigger picture and that is the purpose of the forum.

However, if you have a grievance with anyone or anything, then that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Jen i must say in the short amount of time i have been here you have been kind of a beacon of help and happiness lol. Please dont go stay here and continue to make our days better. If there is anything any of us can do just let us know we all support you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

Where are you going? Surly we can accommodate you here. Are there any changes you feel strongly for?

Please let us know of any changes you feel should be made. Don't go please. :sigh:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Jen56 is leaving TSF*

After much soul searching and heartache, since a particular event occured on TSF, I have made the decision to stay with this Forum.

I also refuse to be pushed out of this Forum by certain members.

_( It's like the old saying... "Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me! ) :laugh: _ 

I love this Forum and enjoy doing what I have been doing.

Thanks to you all for your support shown to me. :wink:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That is great to here that you are back again Jen :sayyes:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to see you back Jen. :wave:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Ahh good, you made the right decision!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Glad to see you around Jen. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

w00t w00t... Welcome Back Jen.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What can I say but .. you made the RIGHT CHOICES .. hope to be of mutual help to you .. glad you decided to stay .,.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

:4-clap:  :smile: :wave: :woot:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to see you back Jen.

Now, get into that Arcade!! :grin:


----------

